# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  How many crickets should I give for two frogs?

## Holly12

Hello I was wondering on how many crickets should I be giving my two tomato frogs? they both live togather in the same cage if someone could help me out on this I'd appreciate it I know give as much as they will eat in 20 minutes but Iam one of those mom's that worry very easy and just need someone to give me the right answer thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## Poly

Well, I house two Malaysian painted frogs (similar to Tomato frogs) and I feed them as much as they can eat in 15 minutes.

----------


## RAAV

sadly if you have a set number they will get to little our will not eat them all realy the best is just what they will eat in 15 min

----------


## frognerd101

It really depends on the age, size and behavior of your frogs. Older and bigger frogs will eat larger amounts, probably 8-10 medium sized crickets in 10-15 minutes. In addition, if you notice that your frogs moves around often, it means they are more active and perform more metabolic functions, and therefore may need more energy than the ones that just sit in one place for days. 

I agree with the above suggestions that you should feed your frogs as much as they can eat in 10-15 minutes, and always make sure you watch as your frogs eats. If they shows signs of stress or he does not want to eat, try again later. Also, I recommend feeding them with tweezers to monitor how many crickets your frogs eat, to see if he is growing and eating his usual amount or more, or if he is falling sick and eating less than usual.

----------


## Holly12

Okay thank you all for the advise they both are great eaters and they are very healthy they love to eat the crickets at night time when it is dark so I will keep a big eye on them and make sure they are getting a fair amount.  :Wink:

----------


## RAAV

> Okay thank you all for the advise they both are great eaters and they are very healthy they love to eat the crickets at night time when it is dark so I will keep a big eye on them and make sure they are getting a fair amount.


happy to help frogs are such neat pets :Smile:

----------


## Holly12

Okay one of the frogs is a little bit bigger then the other one and I saw the bigger one holding the other one and won't let it go could this be that they are fighting or controling the other?.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Okay one of the frogs is a little bit bigger then the other one and I saw the bigger one holding the other one and won't let it go could this be that they are fighting or controling the other?.


That sounds like amplexus. Does it look like a hug from behind and the one holding is on the others back?

----------


## Holly12

> That sounds like amplexus. Does it look like a hug from behind and the one holding is on the others back?


What is amplexus? if your thinking they could be mating I don't think so they are way to young for that and yes it looks like a hug from behind.

----------


## Poly

> What is amplexus? if your thinking they could be mating I don't think so they are way to young for that and yes it looks like a hug from behind.


Amplexus is the mating position of Amphibians. Tomato frogs only get 2-4" total STV (Snout to Vent) length, so are you sure they are not full grown? From your descripton, it does sound like Amplexus.

----------


## Holly12

They are only the size of a quarter and now I think about it more the one that is a little bit bigger was not on top of the other one only one of it's front leg was on it's head now do males have a vocal sac? because the one that is smaller seems to have one but not sure.

----------

